# Hello to everyone



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I just registered today and wanted to say hello to everyone. I've had fm all my life but was just diagnosed two years agoDo you all mee regularily and talk? I hopeto join you and maybe pick up some helpful hints ------------------God Bless,Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Stacey, welcome to the board--you have found a great group of people to visit with. You can complain, whine, do anything you want and we will listen. There are lots of shoulders on this board. And if you have any tips, we'll listen to those!I have had fibro for awhile but diagnosed on October 98. Just wanted to welcome you. We do try to chat on Monday nights 8:00 central time but I have found that if no one is there at that time, keep checking back. We started chatting around 9:00 or so this last Monday[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 06-13-2000).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Stacey. It's great to see this board is finally growing. I have been around for a little over a year. I've had fibro for around 10 and IBS over 20. How about you? What were your first symptoms? Mine were hands and feet pain and stiffness upon first awakening. My limbs were falling asleep alot during the night too. I had the neck and shoulder thing before that though, but never put it together until my diagnosis. Heck, I had never even heard of it before then!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks for responding LSyn and Moldie - hope I don't break any etiquette laws (other than spelling). It was wonderful to get on this morning and see responses. From childhood I have had pain everywhere, along with severe muscle spasms and cramping (also have ibs, etc.) Spent four years in USMC 10 years ago and lived with swollen knees the whole time do to the physical training (but have to brag and say I kept a first class rating - was young then ya know?) My neck has always (since age 12) spasmed so bad that I look like a bad take on a possessed women with my head turned almost all the way backwards. Besides looking ridiculous the pain is unbelievable. Also lower back and then there is the all over hurting and my skin hurts and it gets ridiculous. Have alway tried to deal with it and felt like a hypochondriac (which some people still probably believe). Pisses me off though - I mean how many hypochondriacs have actual symptoms - such as my possessed look - like I could fake that. I am sure you all have been there. Have been on oxycontine for over one year and the relief is unbelievable. Has even tempered my periods - used to be 12 to 16 days of a heavy cycle with major cramping, pain and mood swings; now 7 to 9 days. Much shorter. Guess that is all for now - feel like I have run on and on and on. Thanks for listening,------------------God Bless,Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Will try to join everyone next Monday. Thanks - stacey


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Stacey:Welcome to our family. As Moldie and Lynne mentioned we have a great group of people on this board. As for myself I have had fibro for 8 years, but I think I've had it since l986. I try not to get too down on myself when the days are bad. I do what I can and the rest will have to wait. I had the same problem with people thinking I was a hypochondriac, but I knew what I was feeling and I knew it wasn't all in my head. The thing about fibro is you look fine on the outside, but the insides are a different story. It's nice to have this board to share info with and vent when we need it. We care and we understand what you are going through.Hang in Stacey, we're here for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2000)

Thanks and hello to you to Weener - Cannot believe the response I have got from you all and look forward to Monday. Really neat knowing others "like me"!!!! stacey


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Welcome to the board, Stacey. You have lots of support here and lots of company. I have had fibro for years, was just diagnosed in '98. I have had IBS since '77. I, too felt like a hypochondriac. I was beginning to think I was one, I had so many things wrong with me. I'd get over one thing and another would come up, over and over. I also have Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Hope to meet you on our chat Monday night. I hope we all can be there.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi stacey, Welcome to the group. If you ever are in need of some strong support for anything . You are in the right group. The people in this group is the BEST. I just wanted to say Hi and tell you i look forward to reading your post. Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2000)

Hi - Pat. I noticed very quickly how friendly supportive and kind the members of this board are. I will add you to my list of sweet people - thanks. Just a short moan - been a terrible two weeks for me and I am really hurting good (bad) - hope it wanes soon.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi stacey, I am sorry to hear that you are in pain. I hope that things get better for you soon . Thank you for your kind words . I don't get them often. You are right this is a good group . I love reading all the post . I have a very high stressful job and comming home and spending time on this board helps me unwind. I just wanted to say HI. I will be praying for you and i hope you start feeling better soon. Pat


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2000)

Hi Stacey







I was diagnosed with fibro in 85, 6 months after my son was born. One MD tried to tell me my pain (which kept me in bed at times) was from carrying my baby! I was diagnosed in 91 with CFS. This board is a great place for support. It is always nice to chat with super people that REALLY understand! I think we are in a hard time of year at the moment. I think consensus would be almost everyone is having a harder time than usual right now. I'm having trouble with symptoms that usually don't bug me too much. I will hopefully visit with you on the Monday eve chat if I can remember to do it!! I keep forgetting, seems I get on the board to check things out on Tuesdays or later and see I have forgot yet another chat!!DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Hi DeeDee,I am a new comer to this board and I do agree that our FM symptoms are flaring up alot lately. I too came down with FM after the birth of my son. It took 5 long years to diagnose my condition. I wonder if the humidity is adding to an increase in symptoms.I look forward to meeting alot of you veterans. I enjoy reading your stories.sea


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Thanks everyone!! You guys are WAY COOL!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Stacey and everyone! I noticed I am now called a veteran, but I feel I am still new to this board. Wanted to say I appreciate everyone's input and suggestions and especially their shoulders!!!!! I agree with all of you. Seems like the Fibro. is acting up more now than it had been for a while. Two days ago I felt like I got hit by a BIG truck!!! Didn't even walk much. Seemed like every step I took it jostled all the other muscles and it was OUCH!!! Went to my D.O. yesterday and am now waiting for the nurse to let me know which hospital they want me to go to for the blood tests. He is going to check my Serum Cholistol levels (?spelling)(it's not Cholestrol levels) and also for Mycoplasma and Chlamydia in the bloodstream. Doc seems to agree that the rain and humidity plays a major part in the symptoms of Fibro; and we have had plenty of rain and humidity in Wisconsin in the last month or so to last a couple of years! I also asked him if he could test me so that I would know for sure if this was Fibro. or something else. So.....guess what?! There wasn't a triggerpoint that did not say ouch!!!! Alas, I think I now have an official diagnosis of Fibromyalgia. Took 15 years of ho - hum. And Doc tells me that Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Fibromyalgia, & Allergies seem to go hand in hand. Whooppee...... I've got all three!!!! Oh, and IBS and Colitis. And those too are involved with everything else much of the time. I'll keep everyone posted as to the results of the blood work. Hang in there! We all know where you're coming from!!!! As far as medications, etc. everything is trial and error for all of us. Each one of us reacts differently. But I sure appreciate all the suggestions. One of these times something will hit the spot for me. I react badly to most anti-depressants. They only make the depression worse and wreck my stomach big time. I may have to try an anti-anxiety again just to keep me cool - calm - collected.......know what I mean? All for now. Keep in touch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi back at ya Feisty - (think your name is appopriate) congratulations on the KNOWING that you now have it along with everything else and my heart is with you also. Some may find it weird that I congratulate you but I think it is better knowing than not knowing - but don't ask me why at this precise moment (really hurting). I wish you all the luck in the world and add you to my prayers along with all on this board. sjc


----------

